# Need advice on presentation



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Well, I have recently been blessed with the opportunity to work with some of the Hilton Hotels in my area and they have decided to refer people to me for wedding cakes!! This is good. My marketing manager (aka husband) set this up for me with a sample cake and a sampling of photos. The marketing manager now wants me to come and do a presentation for his sales staff and another for a group of chefs from the Culinary Association. They want samples with this of course. I am very confident with one on one meetings- not so confident in front of groups. What do I need to include in my presentation and how should the presentations differ between the sales people and the chefs? Any other helpful hints/pointers/suggestions/reminders etc.?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't know how many cakes they expect, but I might do a classically styled cake or torte, a mini wedding cake, and maybe something with the Hilton logo, just to show them how versatile your work can be. Do different flavors, shapes, and sizes.

Knock 'em dead.:chef: :smiles:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd talk about how to cut them....provide diagrams.
Display
How to care for them....refrigeration? How much time can each type set out in different temps.
If your dropping what pieces you want back.
If you are doing more than wedding cakes...make sure they know what you do....slide shows are great.


ACF had a pastry chef make pulled sugar, he did a demo for the group....about 30 minutes with talk/questions. Ribbon, swan, tulip, etc...so if you can demo some technical decorating garnish the chefs would probably appreciate it. Ask the program chair what they have done in the past and what they are looking for now.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I just wanted to say congratulations and I bet you will get a ton of business from this. 

momo and shroom gave good advice. If I think of anything else, I'll add it here.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

What's been said,is good advice.
That's great news, Good Luck!!
Let us know how it went.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, a big CONGRADULATIONS is in order!!

I'd follow Shroomgirls and Momoregs advice...the only thing I can add is put all your info. on paper so they can file it in their offices and pull it out when needed.

OH, maybe talk about how much notice you need, some chefs think your like a factory and only need a day or two lead time.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

AAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for all the advice but you are not going to believe this. The guy at the Hilton just got fired.  I have to start this angle all over again with someone else. The only good news is that I may have my foot in the door because of the clients. I feel deflated. 

Oh well- here we go again!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey, don't get bummed out! Your a VERY, very good decorator they'd be REALLY hard pressed to find anyone in the same league as you! I bet you'll impress the next guy too.


----------

